# 2007 Microskiff Biggest Fish Challenge



## Guest

Tom, why not separate the event into regions/sub-regions? It would involve a LOT more work, but there's just no way that people fishing in the North end of the ML can compete with people fishing in the IRL or NMZ. 

Ron


----------



## kicker

Could you look into adding the dusky14t to the list


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Tom the idea sounds great.....I wouldn't mind seeing Specs (Crappie) on that list......


----------



## tom_in_orl

Dusky 14 is in. 

Crappie are in.

S&L if you want to do a regional version you are welcome to run it. I have my hands full right now.


----------



## Guest

> S&L if you want to do a regional version you are welcome to run it. I have my hands full right now.


Definately, not my thing!


----------



## jared_simonetti

Is my boat a micro skiff tom i know you have seen the pics ?


----------



## tom_in_orl

I added Sundowner Explorers. Also 40 hp max.


----------



## mulletboy

I completely understand, if not, but is does my boat qualify? It's a 16ft Sabalo Shadow with a 30hp Merc.

Overall Length - 15' 8" 
Beam - 5' 10" 
Draft - 5" 
Weight - Approx. 675 lbs.


----------



## jared_simonetti

Mullet i think your boat weights closer to 1,000 and a 13" draft 


> I completely understand, if not, but is does my boat qualify? It's a 16ft Sabalo Shadow with a 30hp Merc.
> 
> Overall Length - 15' 8"
> Beam - 5' 10"
> Draft - 5"
> Weight - Approx. 675 lbs.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Mullet boy, I need the brand, model and pics if you possible. But it doesn't look good..........


----------



## jared_simonetti

I fish out of mullutboys boat quite a bit i think it would be a micro skiff.


----------



## jmarkklock

If it's a 16ft "skiff type" boat and powered by a 30hp.. is that not close enough? Having said that if it was rated for a 90hp then I don't think that would qualify as a microskiff. Maybe the rule should be rated for 40hp or less? I think it's always better to err on the "inclusive" side as opposed to the "exclusive" side. Just my .02


----------



## mulletboy

> I completely understand, if not, but is does my boat qualify? It's a *16ft Sabalo Shadow with a 30hp Merc.
> 
> Overall Length - 15' 8"
> Beam - 5' 10"
> Draft - 5"
> Weight - Approx. 675 lbs.*




Tom these are the specs. Jared was just busting my chops because my boat is lighter and drafts less than his. I really don't think it's anymore boat than a Hells Bay, just not as glamorous. It may be a little wider than you consider micro but the rest of the specs are pretty smaller than most boats. Either way I understand and I love the site!


----------



## tom_in_orl

40 hp max is in the rules above. That is my attempt to be inclusive as possible. Narrow beam is the other qualification. Post a pic and we will have some of the moderators make a decision.


----------



## mulletboy

It has the same Beam as the Lostmen and is 2"'s bigger than a Hells Bay


----------



## jmarkklock

Not only does that look like a Microskiff... It looks like a Bad Azz Microskiff. Nice Boat.. err ... I mean Microskiff ;D


----------



## jmarkklock

Disclamer:
First of all the following is a joke.. I'm not serious... I'm kidding..

While trying to define hard-core pornography in a 1964 obscenity case, Supreme Court Justice Potter Stewart said :

"I shall not today attempt further to define the kinds of material I understand to be embraced within that shorthand description [hard-core pornography]; and perhaps I could never succeed in intelligibly doing so. *But I know it when I see it*"

maybe the same kind of definition is necessary for microskiffs


----------



## tom_in_orl

Official Rules Are Now Posted!!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Put me on the board for Crappie! 13 3/4" caught in a Gheenoe Classic on the Econ River 2/7/07


----------



## Big_Fish

Close the mouth and it is 13 1/2


----------



## orlgheenoer

Oh TOM!!!!!!...............



> If there is any confusion, a Micro skiff is a flats skiff or polling skiff less then 18 feet and 30hp or less(only 30 because of Tom in orl)
> 
> Boats that fit the definition...
> 
> Hells Bay glades skiff
> Hells Bay Mosquito lagoon
> Hells bay Devil Ray
> hells bay Waterman 16
> hells bay whipray 16
> East Cape canoes Gladesmen 18
> Riverhawk canoes
> Custom gheenoe Classic
> Custom gheenoe NMZ highsider
> Gheen MFG gheenoe highsider(15-13 feet)
> Gheen MFG gheenoe classic
> 
> 
> and many others


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Close the mouth and it is 13 1/2


I am okay with that. Still the first fish posted!

Tanner see my new post regarding a microskiff.


----------



## tom_in_orl

07 Schwag is now available from the website store. 
http://www.cafepress.com/microskiff

















Stickers


----------



## jared_simonetti

Mulletboy caught a 22" red last night i will post pics as soon as i can get the usb cord to work. He caught it on a gulp while i pole the flats in my boat.


----------



## jared_simonetti




----------



## tom_in_orl

What boat is that? Where is the 2nd pic so you can see the boat?


----------



## jared_simonetti

tom we where in my boat which is the sundowner


> What boat is that? Where is the 2nd pic so you can see the boat?


----------



## jared_simonetti

here is a pic of my boat you can see the front hatch and match the deck color in this pic.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

>


DINNER!


----------



## Garry

How do we order the shirts??? I clicked the link and all we could order was the stickers..... :-[


----------



## tom_in_orl

I had a quality control issue with cafepress (the company making the shirts). The good news is that they appear to be extremely responsive and are fixing all of the issues. I actually have them sending my 3rd batch of shirts a no cost and it looks like they will do the same for anyone who received defective merchandise. But hopefully after this round there will be no more issues. 

Expect the shirts to be back on line by end of the week.


----------



## Garry

Sounds great Tom, you're doing a great job. We can't wait til they come out


----------



## LoneRanger

My entry for largest snook~


Tom, I had to improvise with the "decal" if this doesnt cut it I understand. 


me, fish, and boat on the water (with DEATH GRIP on fish~!)









me fish and boat at the house









digital scale readout~









measurement









L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nice fish. You are in. Just sent me the original photo of the measurement so I can read the total lenght.


EVERYONE,

You do NOT have to buy a sticker. Just do exactly what LoneRanger did with one slight addition. the 07 Triangle should be in the measurement photo too. Using a piece of paper works great. You can also write the 07-Triangle on the hull of your boat with a sharpie.


----------



## loukiii

Too bad Tarpon arent in the contest. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Too bad Tarpon arent in the contest. ;D


Maybe we do a seperate contest. Invitation only for recognized microskiff owners who target big fish. Sort of a club inside of a club.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Putting Joe in the official thread. 



> After combing the bay from the Hyatt to Picnic Island Sat and 3 hours Sunday. I found the BIG reds. I was alone so I had to decide try to pole and fish or risk stalking the 40-50 count school of really big Red with a trolling motor. I opted for the trolling motor. After 2 hours of dancing with the Reds and 2---yes 2 break-offs I brought a nice fat Red to the boat! I know drag management. I have to find a better knot for 6 lbs Spider wire. A Double Uni failed twice. I landed (and released) this nice 26.5 inch Red weighing 7 lbs, 1 oz.
> 
> I left the school alone after that. I was sunburned and tired.
> 
> The water was extremely clear and calm. These fish were SPOOKY. They would not bite Gulp (shrimp or shad), Exude jerk bait, but they loved the glass minnow (small). All three hook-ups were on this bait. A few of them spooked if I casted the tiny bait within 10 feet.
> 
> Oh yes, I found them at Weedon Island.


----------



## Garry

Caught this one out of Scottsmoor, it weighed a little over 6 lbs.  Is this the first trout on the board???  (4/1/07)


----------



## Weedy

I realized that my tape measure wasn't at her nose, but this girl was 27" on the dot! Then, I got checked by Fish and Game and he couldn't find a tape measure. THe first one he pulled out broke! Then I said do you want to use mine, he said sure :.  
















THe secound one is a 31"er, she pulled the noe around it was kinda fun.








This one is for the biggest Thread Fin ;D








I didn't have my decal or a measuring stick, but I will put it in for kicks. It was down in Mexico.








Have a safe memorial day
Weedy


----------



## Windsplitter

I'm a little confused :-? what is the official leader's lenght for Red fish.
Maybe we could have a Leader Board???
(Nice catching Weedy)


----------



## tom_in_orl

*LEADER BOARD*
*

Species Leader Boat Length Weight (optional) Date Caught BassBonefishCrappieTom_in_orlGheenoe Classic13"2/7/07Flounder RedfishWeedyGheenoe Classic31"5/28/07Sea TroutGarryGheenoe 13' Highsider26.25"6lb4/1/07SnookLoneRangerGheenoe Classic34"12lb 15oz3/4/07
*


----------



## Garry

Bass on the board!!!!  Short lived I'm sure..... :
























20" at 4 pounds out of our new 15'4" highsider!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nice fish!!!! Someone needed to post a bass. 

*LEADER BOARD*
*

Species Leader Boat Length Weight (optional) Date Caught BassGarryGheenoe 15'4 Highsider20"4lb06/11/07BonefishCrappieTom_in_orlGheenoe Classic13"2/7/07Flounder RedfishWeedyGheenoe Classic31"5/28/07Sea TroutGarryGheenoe 13' Highsider26.25"6lb4/1/07SnookLoneRangerGheenoe Classic34"12lb 15oz3/4/07
*


----------



## Garry

Another trout!!!! 27 inches 6 1/2 pounds.


----------



## tom_in_orl

*LEADER BOARD*
*

Species Leader Boat Length Weight (optional) Date Caught BassGarryGheenoe 15'4 Highsider20"4lb06/11/07BonefishCrappieTom_in_orlGheenoe Classic13"2/7/07Flounder RedfishWeedyGheenoe Classic31"5/28/07Sea TroutGarryGheenoe 15'4" Highsider26.95"6 1/2lb6/17/07SnookLoneRangerGheenoe Classic34"12lb 15oz3/4/07
*


----------



## tom_in_orl

This showed up on jaxkayakfishing.com. Guy drives down from Jax to ML at 3:30 in the morning. Has no idea where he is going and ends up with this beast. To top it off a Gheenoe came over and took pics for him. When is someone going to post a bruiser like this here?????

tdsdad from jaxkayakfishing.com forum


> Decided to go to the lagoon and see if I could find any big reds-left at 3:30am and put in around 5:20-it was breathtaking at dawn
> 
> so now it's around noon and the west breeze has suddenly stopped and the lagoon goes completely flat-it's really hot and the sane people have left for the day-I had been out in deeper water(7-8') and started to see boils and wakes closer to the shoreline-I paddled over and spooked some really big reds, so I staked out and put out a chunk of ladyfish(I caught a few earlier and decided to keep one)-I was also throwing a jerkbait and within minutes the rod in the scotty is screaming-the fish was stripping line and was not letting me have even an inch of line-run after run and I felt the fish weakening-he made a run close to the yak and it was enormous-after about 12-15 mins of an incredible tug of war, he got me tangled in some weeds and the line went slack-nooooooo!!! he was gone-
> 
> I sat there with sweat pouring from my forehead, my nose, my ears...just whipped and miffed-so I reeled in the line and set the pole down in the scotty-then I heard the most amazing WHOOOOMP and turned to see a gigantic redfish tail about 20 feet away and the red was attacking something-I threw the jekbait and the most incredible strike I have ever felt jarred me to the bone and a magnificent red took off on a fantastic ride pulling me around like I was a nuisance-I managed to reposition the satkeout pole(which had come out on the first run)and put some pressure on him-the line got wrapped around the grass and I was worried that the same thing was about to happen-he took off on one last screaming run and it looked like a locomotive going through the water-
> 
> the girth of this fish was really impressive-here's some pics-I tried to get a couple shots in the kayak and with no one else around to take a pic, I got out and tried again-just then a couple guys in a gheenoe paddled over and were nice enough to take a pic-that fish had incredible energy and was ready to go as soon as he was back in the water-great strength in that huge tail-what a thrilling day-thanks lagoon for another personal best-what a memory!!!!


----------



## Garry

Give me some time!! I'm boatless now :'( :'(, Getting a classic center box put in (long ways) !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big_Fish

Add Gar to the list 53" 18# size 13 shoe in pic I chose not to hold fish after being gar'ed a few weeks ago


----------



## Garry

Hey Tom,

Would the cozie work?????


----------



## tom_in_orl

You got it!

*LEADER BOARD*
*

Species Leader Boat Length Weight (optional) Date Caught BassGarryGheenoe 15'4 Highsider20"4lb06/11/07BonefishCrappieTom_in_orlGheenoe Classic13"2/7/07FlounderGarryGheenoe 15'4 Highsider20"10/26/07RedfishWeedyGheenoe Classic31"5/28/07Sea TroutGarryGheenoe 15'4" Highsider26.95"6 1/2lb6/17/07SnookLoneRangerGheenoe Classic34"12lb 15oz3/4/07
*


----------



## LoneRanger

spppppppppt hey Tom, does this mean I WON? what exactly did I win? lol




L.R.


----------



## Garry

Oh yeah!!!

I won *3 *times!!!!!!!

;D


----------



## chandler27

Now that I got my boat running i'll be able togive this a shot for 2008. Are the rules the same for 08?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Things will be a little different for 2008. I am friends with the guy who runs jaxkayakfishing.com. He wrote a software called the Angler Management System. We will probably give that a try this year. Watch for online tournaments where you can buy in and compete.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Winners are going to be honored on the front of the web site. (See its not just for Gheenoe, ECC and HB ;D)


----------



## Big_Fish

Did I win in gar category? biggest damn fish in the contest


----------



## LoneRanger

BigFish you didnt play by the rules! see page #1 for more info!


L.R.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Congratulations to all [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Good job guys!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Bragging rights are posted on the main page. Congrats to Garry.

www.microskiff.com


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Very nice work Tom!! I'm beating the other women off with a stick! ;D


----------



## Garry

Great job on the page tom!


----------



## Lil_Tate

Congrats Garry, u deserve it.


----------



## Weedy

So what is the guide lines for 08?? Goin down to the glades this weekend and (not that I have a chance for anything) would like to see if I can get lucky ....
Weedy
PS, you East coasters should of killed in the red fish slot!
PSS, Tom, great job as always.... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## ucfsae81

whens the 08 contest going to get started, looking forward to participating this year.

keep up the great work


----------



## Lil_Tate

wrong thread....


----------

